# Jobs in Portland?



## devenheartbreak (May 16, 2009)

Ok, so Matt and I are most likely going back to Portland if we get the bus on the 27th. So, I was wondering if anyone in the area had any ideas for good jobs or available jobs? I really don't want to have to dye my hair normal or take my jewelry out. :/ And, apparently Oregon laws say you have to be 21 to bar tend? Boo to that shit, but its just not an option for me anymore. Any ideas?


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 17, 2009)

Word on the street is that there ain't a lotta work at the moment, but I wouldn't worry too much about hair color or jewlery. Looking a little punk will often help you get a job out there.


----------



## mkirby (May 18, 2009)

Jobs are pretty hard to come by at the moment around here.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 18, 2009)

I'm kind of confused.. I mean, are there any jobs or are they just very rare? Bc I was thinking about maybe trying to find a painters job? Craigs list has tons of "student painter" jobs for the summer. Has anyone done anything like that before or know anyone whose done that?


----------



## Angela (May 20, 2009)

There are jobs, their just hard to come by. If you don't mind badly paid food service jobs, there are quite a few available in the burbs if your willing to travel to them and most of them don't care what color your hair is since they make you put it under a cheesy looking hat anyway.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 21, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Hey cheap labor is what runs this country so don't knock it... If you want some work let me know... I have a big order coming up on wallets... You must being willing to do 14 hours shifts.



Whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 21, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Just joking as if I own a sweat shop...



Honestly, after meeting you, I think you could be capable of having a sweat shop. But, I think you'd be really cheap about it and only hire like 8 yr old asian kids to work for like 2 cents an hour.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 21, 2009)

But really guys, I would love some real advice. Any thing really helps.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 21, 2009)

I've bar tended for almost the past 3 years. :/ And I've been checking into that but Oregon laws say you have to be 21. So, that option is out. And before that, I worked at the mall or restaurants. I DON'T wanna have to go back to restaurants. :[


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 22, 2009)

Well, Idk what the burbs are or where they are. I've been to Portland once... Explanation?


----------



## Avon Drunquist (May 26, 2009)

Oh man, I could have tried harder, but fuck. It's hard to get a job in Portland without some sort of hook up. Especially with no phone, no clean clothes, living on the floor at your buddy's house like I was. Subway seems to hire all the time, though. There's so goddamn many of them.


----------



## Angela (May 26, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> There's always Plaid Pantry



I was just going to mention that, thanks for beating me to it and not making me seem like the only one that suggests crappy low paid jobs. The one out on 209th and Tualatin Valley Highway has a great big "now hiring" sign out front.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 27, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> There's always Plaid Pantry



Whats plaid pantry?


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 3, 2009)

I did student painting some years ago. The pay was low, but the work was fun, and it was outdoors and I got paid to climb on buildings, flirt with neighbors and use a gigantic sprayer. Even got 2 racks of beer for our crew as a tip once!

You also get to do canvassing depending on the crew, but appearance shouldn't be an issue, as people expect college age kids to look 'different'. You will be trained on whatever you are assigned to do.

With no vehicle, you can be expect to be assigned to a crew with another person (who has a wagon/truck for the gear). Hours were dawn to dusk, 1-2 days duration each job.


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Aug 3, 2009)

here's a secret..goi look for jobs in Vancouver.I spent 3 months job hunting in portland anywhere from Craigslist,Day-labor,even taco beel said I wasn't what they were looking for(shit im half mexican wtf) but me and some friends went to Vancouver got jobs real quick.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

really... isn't oregan like the poorest state in the union? good luck finding work! ha.

and, finding a job there is probably the same as findig a job anywhere.. you have to get off your ass and look, and don't stop til you get one, whatever it is.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah I've always wondered about that. I know so many people that move out there. I've been there once, to Portland, and it was nice enough but it just didn't seem that god damned amazing to me as it does everyone else. 

if you can work via the net, doing like graphic design or photography or whatever, then maybe it woudl be good because Portlands economy wouldn't effect you seeing as you can get money from anywhere. But, trying to find an hourly job seems so not worth the effort.


----------



## moe (Aug 4, 2009)

some tough shit...just don't get into baggin at groceries stores. that's what im up to now.


----------



## bobf (Dec 30, 2014)

devenheartbreak said:


> Ok, so Matt and I are most likely going back to Portland if we get the bus on the 27th. So, I was wondering if anyone in the area had any ideas for good jobs or available jobs? I really don't want to have to dye my hair normal or take my jewelry out. :/ And, apparently Oregon laws say you have to be 21 to bar tend? Boo to that shit, but its just not an option for me anymore. Any ideas?


Get some feminine color paper and cut down and hand write your name & phone. Go to all the women's services joints you can think of - beauty salons, nails, tanning, dress shops. Intro yourself - tell your story - leave the card.


----------

